# Comparing 2 + 8 Archetypes (258, 268 and 278)



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

This post will compare the multiple differences between 258, 268 and 278 tritypes.

The 3 tritypes concerned with having TWO and NINE fixes (258, 268 and 278) display those behavioral and psychological patterns : 

• Pride and Lust merge into a very powerful and controlling personality, as the core motivations are about maintaining connections with people without being taken advantage of or controlled themselves. There's a natural push-pull relationship between those two core needs;

• Double rejection stance ; the need for ignoring one's own needs and tending to one's feelings of being rejected by others is intensified;

• Protective, forceful and demanding energy;

• The energy can oscillate between masculine and feminine depending on the strength of each types and mood;

• The relationship-oriented and need-denying TWO is a odds with the dominating, no-nonsense EIGHT;

• There's a real conflict between the need to come toward people of the TWO and the need to express independence and power of the EIGHT;

• Most likely combination to be percieved as unpredictable in character, moody and protective;


*Differences Between Archetypes :*


*Energy Manifestation*

• 258s are usually shuffling between three distinctive energies depending on the situation. They go toward people when they are at ease (TWO), away from them when they feel vulnerable or need to analyze (FIVE) and against people (EIGHT) when they need to assert their will;

• 268s is one of the most active tritypes and they do well in emergency situations or in a crisis. They use their knowledge in a quite instinctive manner and expect people to follow its lead;

• 278s are flashier than the former two above. They are one of the most extroverted archetypes and like to be free from any form of control and negativity in order to enjoy life at its fullest;


*Helpfulness*

• 258s help people by selecting the most suitable kind of information that can give the advisee the most power in a very particular situation. This tritype likes to study a situation in depth and knows how to keep a form of emotional dependency over people;

• 268s in usually more practical in help than 258s simply by the fact that they are they like to offer their time and body to contribute to a safe and protective environment to those in need and who are dear to him/her;

• 278s like to give in grand, original gestures. Their help is more intermitent and improvised than 258s and 268s and they usually want to be appreciated for their extravagant gifts and magnanimous attentions;


*Manipulation*

• 258s manipulate by keeping people at a safe distance, not to far in order to keep key connections, but also not to close because they could easily cross personal boundaries; 

• 268s are controlling because they want to take care of people so much that they can become overbearing and nagging, thinking that people are ungrateful because they take his or her hard work for granted;

• 278s are manipulating by seducing and tricking people into thinking that they are generous, selfless and entertaining persons, but treating them poorly in the end because they just want selfish thrills and excitements of being admired and loved;


*Potential Problems*

• 258s are often so much in a controlling stance, keeping people from affecting them and instead injecting their personal intervention in their lives that they come across as being enigmatic, unpredictable and pushy. They can be so well garded that they can close themselves up to their own needs and vulnerable side, so much so that they may feel empty and desperately in need of love frome someone. There is an hypersensitivity to being impacted and lose control of oneself here;

• 268s can look quite bossy and annoying because they feel that they must lend people their help in order to feel accepted and secure and can react strongly if their help has been rejected. They may also be feisty and disregard rules if deemed infringing on their own needs to be close to or help someone. Sometime, they take their heroism complex at bit too seriously and act without thinking.

• 278s have some of the hardest time of all archetypes looking inside themselves and admitting faults. Their sense of pride and vanity is often bloated and prevent them to see that they may be excessive when interacting with others and treating them like mere entertainment. They minimize problems and don't like when people tries to impose them limits of some sort. They want freedom and pleasure at all costs and can display narcissistic and/or histrionic tendencies. 


*Patterns & Structure*

• 258s are triple rejection or relationist. This means that this archetype has all the three enneatypes in each center of intelligence that try to distance and protect themselves from experiencing rejection and pain from feeling estranged. They are really adept at developing and using strategies in relation to observing and controlling human behavior. This is possibly the most unpredictable and malicious tritype, especially when unhealthy. The self-preservation subtype is more introverted, so the FIVE fix is intensified for the most part. This subtype is characterized for its greater need for independence and defense structures related to food and money. The sexual subtype often have a passionate strike and dearly protect their intimate circle against detractors. They can be surprisingly soft and tender-hearted but extert a great deal of control onto their close friends. Dominant social variants are a little more prideful and militant about what they know and may want to be a dominant figure in a group or selective society. They are the most intellectual and people-savvy of all three subtypes.

• 268s are triple protective and the most heroic tritype (along with 368). This means that this archetype has all the three enneatypes in each center of intelligence that want to prevent loved one from being harmed in any way, shape or form. They want trust and certainty from their environment and are willing to take the necessary means to keep themselves and others from being injured. They are very alert, reactive and protective in order to fill up their duty. Self-preservation subtypes have a little less overt presence than the other two subtypes because they focus on practical help. They are usually more down-to-earth and fiercly protective of their finances and other's. Sexual subtypes are quite intense in character and like being in life-or-death situations, exemplifying the hero archetype te best. They can be quite jealous of their loved ones and partners and be controlling when feeling anxious and vulnerable. Social variants are more involved in their environment and can easily be found in any protest or political groups, defending or promoting rights of a particual community. This subtype is the most TWO-ish 268 and can be very adamant about protecting their group's rights and ideals.

• 278s are triple hedonistic and pleasure-seeking. This means that this archetype has all the three enneatypes in each center of intelligence that want to experience life to its fullest without being controlled or bogged down by any means. This archetype loves to indulge in fun and stress-free activities and, contrary to 279s will actually fight to keep their enjoyment alive at all times. They usually don't get upset for too long because they focus on the fun side of things. Self-preservation variants are the most fun-loving and materialistic or the three subtypes, especially if dominant SEVEN. They love the fine things in life and don't like to be attached with engagements too much. The TWO element with this subtype is the countertype and doesn't look much like a typical relationship-seeking TWO. Sexual 278s are flamboyant and crave being the center of attention. They also have a daredevil and romantic side to them. They can be hard to follow because of their relentless zeal and idealism. Social subtypes with this tritype is a bit odd and less stereotypical because of the SEVEN countertype who is against gluttony and the EIGHT countertype which is less openly aggressive. They are more sensitive too the public's opinion about their behavior and are less impulsive than the other two subtypes unless they're antisocial.


*Possible mistypes*

• Social SEVENS or EIGHTS with 278 tritype are more likely to mistype as 268 because they are more socially-aware and self-conscious of their own impact onto their environment than other subtypes;

• Sexual TWOS or SEVENS with 278 tritype can look like a 478 because of their romanticism and tendency to fall in love easily;

• Self-Preservation TWOS with 268 or 278 tritype may identify with some aspects of the 258 because of their tendency to focus more on the self and be less openly expressive;

• Social FIVES with 258s may look like 268 or 278 because of their social involvement with their community and their more outgoing behavior compared to the other two FIVE subtypes;


*MBTI*

• 258s' most common MBTI types are : ESTJ (825), ENTJ (852), ESFJ (285) and sometimes ENFJ (285) or ESTP (852). While it's true that introverted Myers Briggs types can be this tritype (mostly INTJ or INFJ) the EIGHT and TWO energies naturaly align more with extroverted types. Perceiving types are less likely to be this archetype.

• 268s' most common MBTI types are : ESFP (286), ESFJ (268), ESTJ (862) and sometimes ENFJ (286). It's uncommon to meet introverted types with this archetype and when it's the case, it's usually ISTJ. They are a bit more judging types than perceiving types with this tritype.

• 278s' most common MBTI types are : ESFP (728), ENFP (728), ESTP (872), ENTP (782), ENFJ (278) and sometimes ESFJ (287) and ENTJ (872). It's exceedingly rare to find introverted types with this tritype. SJ temperament is relatively rare with this archetype while SP is common.


*Miscellaneous Differences*

• 258s are the most power hungry of all the archetypes, while 278 are less inclined on controlling others directly and are more keen on manipulating by their charm;

• 268s are quite reactive and quick to act (impulsive) while 258s prefer to retreat for a while and observe;

• 258 and 268 are moodier and more pessimistic than happy and lackadaisical 278;

• 258s strike more in a strategic, sly way than 268s who are more direct and to the point;

• 258s can fake positive emotions more easily than 268s and 278s if they want something from their opponent.

• 278s has a lot of energy to spend while 258s need to recharge after a day in the limelight;

• 258s can appear threatening even when relaxed, while this is less the case for the other two tritypes;

• 268s readily want to help others and can act quickly in emergencies. 258S aren't too comfortable going all out like this and prefer to help in a more detached way;

• 258s can appear hot, warm & cold at times ; 268s are the hot-blooded of the TWO + EIGHT combinations and 278s are the warmest and the sunniest;

• 258s' anger is strong and deep-rooted, but can be a little more indirect and insidious ; 268s' anger is explosive, demanding and straightfoward; 278s is big and sudden but dissipates quite easily and quickly.


----------

